# New from Zion



## _LG_ (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all.  I'm 29 been lifting for a few years now.  I've been cruising the forum for info lately and thought Id better join.  Anyone from Utah?  I'm new in the state myself.


----------



## JeffyDOS (Aug 6, 2011)

Sup bro Montana


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

 best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 7, 2011)

is zion an actuall city, the only one I know of is from the matrix, if so, follow the white rabbitt


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome dude. Not from Utah, but I've been through the state before. Nice natural beauty, and Salt Lake City's good place to train because of the altitude.


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I have always wanted to visit Moab, I hear it is beautiful


----------



## mnpower (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## Deja Vu (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome....


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome, eat, sleep, lift & repeat


----------



## tosmooth (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to the board! try n get 50 post!


----------

